# Screen Name



## QuickSilver (Sep 24, 2014)

What is behind the screen name you have chosen?  Why did you pick it.

I'll go first...  I was trying to think of a name when I registered here.. I looked at some of the screen name generators because I'm really horrible at thinking of one.  So the word Silver came up on one..  I thought.."hey.. I like that word... Silver"   AND my hair is mostly silver. And that fits in a Senior Forum...So then I was thinking and thinking of what goes with Silver.    Silver Fox.   no.. wasn't that Kenny Rogers name?....  Silver Star...    Silver Flash.. that was a roller coaster I believe.   ah.. flash...   fast....  Quick...  Eureka!!  QuickSilver..  and I knew what avatar I would use.. 

How about you?   How did you pick your screen name..

By the way... my real name is Lynn..


----------



## Ina (Sep 24, 2014)

It has been years since anyone has called me by my given name. I'm called Mom, Grams, Honey, Ana, Ena, everything but Ina. Seeing it on the forum reminds me that I still have real name.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2014)

When I was little, my father used to take us to a small bungalow that he rented near the beach, and he stayed in the city working, just seeing us on the weekends.  He bought a small used sailboat (minus the sails) and used it to take us out fishing.  He named the boat SeaBreeze, and I used the name to honor his memory, and it brings back good feelings of my childhood. :sentimental:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 24, 2014)

I chose ClassicRockr because............absolutely *LOVE* Classic Rock music. Most of those Classic Rock groups/members are around my age and I love it. To me, hearing Styx playing Blue Collar Man or Renegade, Santana playing Black And Magic Woman, AC/DC playing Shook Me All Night Long, Deep Purple playing Hush, Bon Jovi playing Livin' On A Prayer..........is sweet, sweet music to this past Ludwig player.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 24, 2014)

Pappy is the name my fellow employees tagged me with. Being the oldest person there had a lot to do with it.


----------



## chic (Sep 25, 2014)

Chic is my name because I always look fashionable.


----------



## littleowl (Sep 25, 2014)

I was once an education officer with wildlife.
I picked Little Owl. because once I knew an owl who had been hit by a car damaging its one eye and wings. It could not walk in a strait line and used to bump into the wall and furniture. No reflection on myself as I do not drink or smoke.


----------



## Bee (Sep 25, 2014)

Bee = B = first initial of my first name. simples.


----------



## Justme (Sep 25, 2014)

I have lots of Internet forum names, I would never give out my real name on a forum these days. I chose this one because I am just me, having never wished to be anyone else, even though I am far from perfect.


----------



## Michael. (Sep 25, 2014)

.

What is wrong with using your own name if it is not taken.
.


----------



## Justme (Sep 25, 2014)

Michael. said:


> .
> 
> What is wrong with using your own name if it is not taken.
> .



I have no wish for people to know my given name, especially as the way it is spelt is a little unusual and could identify me.


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 25, 2014)

Was on a forum a several years ago and thought Captain Jack Sparrow (Pirates of the Caribbean)was   Davey Jones and a good name to use,so now Im stuck with it.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 25, 2014)

Bee said:


> Bee = B = first initial of my first name. simples.



How cute, I just this past week was reading a book titled Little Bee.    Parts of the story took place in the UK.  If only it was as sweet a story as the sound of your nick, anyway, I like the name.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2014)

I made mine up from the clear blue sky. I have the same name on several ( serious debating) forums where I moderate ( a different ID to this) and I just wanted to be a 'normal' poster on this forum and not deal with other posters problems and petty arguments..all that stuff that goes with being a Mod ya know, so I chose this name so no-one from the other forums who may be members here know who I am...believe me it's so refreshing to be able to join in the banter, play games and chat to people with out people thinking I'm favouring one poster over another...life, isn't it complicated even on line ? eace:


----------



## romfty (Sep 25, 2014)

I took mine form a  slang saying from the Royal Navy, with whom I was lucky enough to serve with............ROMFT      and then I added a Y to make it roll off the tongue easier.........


----------



## Bee (Sep 25, 2014)

AprilT said:


> How cute, I just this past week was reading a book titled Little Bee.    Parts of the story took place in the UK.  If only it was as sweet a story as the sound of your nick, anyway, I like the name.



Thankyou.


----------



## MaggieJewel (Sep 29, 2014)

That's what I did.... of course I omitted my last name, but with the picture I'm sure someone could add two and two and find me elsewhere, just don't think anyone would bother.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm not too familiar with forums,so I just picked a name my Hubby sometimes calls me.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 1, 2014)

Warrigal is the Aboriginal word for Australia's native dog, the Dingo.
I've added the Dame in front of it to send up our Prime Minister who has recently revived something like the old Imperial Honours system and started handing out knighthoods and damehoods (if such a word even exists?). I thought I'd take one now rather than wait for the phone call. After all, if it's good enough for Dame Edna...


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 2, 2014)

Mine was just how I felt that day. Nothing special. Justplainme


----------



## Steve (Oct 3, 2014)

Well, Steve just happens to be my real first name..
I use Steve on all forums I belong to..  I NEVER use my family name at all and will NEVER use it... 
I actually do live in the small village of Massey up in Northern Ontario..

I used to use a "made-up" name (Ketsala) some time ago, but then I decided to go this way..
The funniest thing is on one forum I belong to, they all think that Steve is my made-up name....


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 3, 2014)

Steve I love your quoe; "Even A Fish Wouldn't Get Into Trouble If It Would Only Keep Its Mouth Shut.."


----------



## oakapple (Oct 3, 2014)

It was the first name that popped into my head to be honest [and it was not already taken by others.]It's not the nicest of things [LOL] do you call oakapples that name in the US? They are round things on oak trees caused by the gall wasps [they lay eggs and the larvae secrete chemicals which  cause irritation in the tree  which results , by the tree and the larvae, in a 'gall' or apple shaped ball which the young wasps then eat.]


----------



## oakapple (Oct 3, 2014)

Or something like that!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 5, 2014)

Just curious.......is that Avatar YOU? 



Sassycakes said:


> I'm not too familiar with forums,so I just picked a name my Hubby sometimes calls me.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Dec 5, 2014)

My husband loves Looney Tunes' Tazmanian Devil character.  Shedevil is Taz's cartoon girlfriend.  So it's not as evil as it may seem :glitter-heart:


----------



## JudyB (Dec 5, 2014)

*Let's see..*.*my first name is **Judy** and my last name starts with** B**.**..hey it took a lot more thinking then one would think. lol  *:yoda:

*I like this thread...*


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 5, 2014)

Well, three years ago my grandson started playing an MMO called Wizard101.  I kept finding myself watching over his shoulder and being intrigued by it.  Finally, I admitted that I was interested and said aloud, "That looks fun.  Maybe I'll make a wizard and try it."  There was no backing out once those words were out of my mouth and he was screaming do it and then make a boy, Grammy, make a boy!  Thus, Blaze Duskdreamer was born? created? made?  I've kind of been using it as my on-line name everywhere I go since then.  You're lucky a picture of said wizard isn't my avatar here.  Three years (and a few months) later, I still play Wizard101 daily and am up to 14 wizards spread over 4 accounts.  Grandson plays ...  once in a great while, around the time the moon is blue.  You'd be surprised at the number of people in Wizard101 forums get angry at finding out the boy wiz is female.  Like really?  It's an avatar to play a game with.  I repeat an avatar, not an actual representation of me.


----------



## Vala (Dec 8, 2014)

As someone else said, "you must  have been a fan of Stargate with the avatar and your screen name".  It was right on.  I love that series and wondered for awhile how I missed it.  It was on showtime and we never had that.  

I would never put my name on the internet, I have an alias for the net  except buying from Amazon.  I recently got a land line phone and forgot to have it unlisted.  Before that I could not find Me on the internet at all.   Now I am in the white pages, even though it is unlisted now.  I don't even have it on my computer.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 10, 2014)

As for your screen name QuickSliver, as you know quicksilver is another name for the element mercury which as I'm sure you know is a very dangerous heavy metal which has seriously impaired the brains of many young children and I often wonder if I'm one of them. My father was a scientist and I recall as a young child finding a bottle of mercury in my father's office, taking some out and playing with it on his desk. Your avatar QuickSilver reminds me vividly of playing with that dangerous stuff and I shudder.


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2014)

I also remember playing with it.   There were a lot of hidden dangers to us as children.  We are more knowledgeable now.


----------



## littleowl (Dec 10, 2014)

I was a volunteer Education officer for the WWT for many years.So Little Owl it was.
Funny as I never did get a picture of a Little owl


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2014)

LIttle owls

https://www.google.com/search?q=+pictures+of+little+owls&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&channel=np&source=hp


----------



## Lon (Dec 10, 2014)

My screen name is a nick name for my real first name and my Avitar expresses my religious preference as that of a Secular Humanist


----------



## kcvet (Dec 10, 2014)

vet from KC. i tried to get namvet but was turned down


----------



## jujube (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm Jujube because that's what my grandpa used to call me.  He said I was a busy, sweet little bee.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 10, 2014)

Easy. American first then an adopted Scot.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 10, 2014)

Mine was easy, I live in Arizona and my name is Jim.  Boring huh?


----------



## drifter (Dec 11, 2014)

I've lived most of my life where the dried Russian Thistle blew across the landscape with the wind, would pile up against the fences, houses, stack up as high as the object that stopped it. Then when some big wind came along up and over the object, drifting on to who knows where, the drifting, tumbling tumbleweed, hence, Drifter.

http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2013/12/tumbleweeds/johnson-text


----------



## Vala (Dec 11, 2014)

Drifter.........When were growing up we called it tumble weed.  I don't see it anymore.  

Jim......not boring, it's your name.


----------



## drifter (Dec 11, 2014)

We did, too, Vala. Often in the spring and early summer, while driving from the Texas panhandle to the Nebraska border, north of Goodland, Kansas was a constant moving sea of tumbleweed and dust as far as you could see. Often looked some kind of moonscape, especially at dusk.


----------



## Vala (Dec 11, 2014)

I notice you are in Oklahoma, I was born in Checotah and moved to Kansas in 1950.   Kansas is a good place to live but after 64 years of flat land I want trees and hills.  I found a perfect home in Checotah where I thought I could live the rest of my life and be buried by my folks. The house would have been perfect for me, but I could never live  there.  Left there and went to Ft Smith, Arkansas, but can't find a new home there without covenants.  I still check in Greenwood, Ark on the net occasionally, but don't think I will move at this point in my life.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 11, 2014)

Can you offer some derivation as to why ROMFT is a slang expression for the Royal Navy?


----------



## Josiah (Dec 11, 2014)

This is slightly off the Screen Name subject, but I'm a little surprised as a Senior Forum newbie that so few members provide pictures of themselves when they choose an Avatar. I seems that when you're exchanging ideas with another person, you'd like to have a face to attach to that person. Just because we seniors don't have the handsome/pretty faces we once had is no reason to hide behind some symbol.


----------



## drifter (Dec 11, 2014)

Josiah, I don't know about others but if I didn't use an avatar, I'd use nothing. People might prefer to look at a face but mine looks like death warmed over. I'd not permit that. I'm too vain. Of course, I might take a picture wearing a lone Ranger mask, with a large blue handkerchief pulled up over my face and nose with a large sombrero that comes down to my eyes. That might be permissible.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 11, 2014)

drifter said:


> Josiah, I don't know about others but if I didn't use an avatar, I'd use nothing. People might prefer to look at a face but mine looks like death warmed over. I'd not permit that. I'm too vain.


Fair enough drifter.


----------



## Vala (Dec 11, 2014)

Okay,.................


----------



## Cookie (Dec 11, 2014)

I chose mine because I was actually baking cookies that day, and everyone I know likes cookies, so it seemed appropriate and simple enough.  I always get boggled when I have to think up a password or ID name.


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 20, 2014)

Josiah09 said:


> This is slightly off the Screen Name subject, but I'm a little surprised as a Senior Forum newbie that so few members provide pictures of themselves when they choose an Avatar. I seems that when you're exchanging ideas with another person, you'd like to have a face to attach to that person. Just because we seniors don't have the handsome/pretty faces we once had is no reason to hide behind some symbol.



I have always been and still am pretty but, man, it's the internet.  I may be pretty but I'm also paranoid.  I sometimes use one from when I was 19 that everyone thinks is "hot" as I figure that was long enough ago to be safe.  That was I did until somehow someone got my cell phone number from it and I got a creepy ur hot message.  I am a catless crazy cat lady, however, (grandson's allergic and I don't want the responsibility any longer but I am still nuts about cats and so is said grandson -- from a distance) and I made my account here on a day I was feeling frazzled and literally felt like throwing my paws, er, I mean hands up and saying I give up.  I happened to have that pic saved in a file for some strange reason...


----------



## Josiah (Dec 20, 2014)

Blaze Duskdreamer said:


> I have always been and still am pretty but, man, it's the internet.  I may be pretty but I'm also paranoid.  I sometimes use one from when I was 19 that everyone thinks is "hot" as I figure that was long enough ago to be safe.  That was I did until somehow someone got my cell phone number from it and I got a creepy ur hot message.  I am a catless crazy cat lady, however, (grandson's allergic and I don't want the responsibility any longer but I am still nuts about cats and so is said grandson -- from a distance) and I made my account here on a day I was feeling frazzled and literally felt like throwing my paws, er, I mean hands up and saying I give up.  I happened to have that pic saved in a file for some strange reason...


I confess I must be very naive about the dangers of internet security. I have not personally experienced any problems nor have I heard any terrible tales. I have been fairly active for a couple of years in several FaceBook health related groups (mostly populated by middle aged women) and within these groups I'm unaware of much concern and pictures seem to be universally shown. And yet here on Senior Forums personal secrecy seems the prevalent attitude. Maybe somebody better set me straight.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 20, 2014)

The monica given to me on one of my meetup groups is hides behind a bow, that's where that pic of me was taken, I would always put something up when they came around with a camera.  LOL, till this day, they usually ask me if it's alright if they take my picture first, before they flash the camera.  Anyway, with the mouth on me, I need something to hide behind.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2014)

Michael. said:


> .
> 
> What is wrong with using your own name if it is not taken.
> .



I have used Ken N Tx on the internet since 1998..Ken being my first name, N is a dual meaning, N= North and N for my Ford 2N tractor and Tx for my state. I started, on the internet, looking for info on my N tractor.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Ken N Tx said:


> I have used Ken N Tx on the internet since 1998..Ken being my first name, N is a dual meaning, N= North and N for my Ford 2N tractor and Tx for my state. I started, on the internet, looking for info on my N tractor.


Are you younger or older than your Ford 2n?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2014)

Older, it is a '45


----------



## Josiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Very handsome indeed.


----------

